# Reabsorbing fry??



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

My Platy (i thought) was due to drop Fry 2 weeks ago but is still going strong. She still has her gravid spot and i'm sure i can see some black dots and they do move about.
I am just wondering if she was reabsorbing (and how would i know), or if you think she is due??
I'd like to put her back in the main tank if nothing is happening. 
Thank you.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

try giving her some salt in her tank. Sometimes they get false pregnancies where they really aren't pregnant and sometimes they hang onto the fry forever.
Sometimes they deliver too early and the fry die. Also have seen livebearers expell unfertilized eggs.
Have you provided her with a lot of hiding spaces? They do like privacy when giving birth.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You're going on two weeks? Try six months. Yeah. My fish are healthy. As for the unborn, I don't now. If you want the fry, set up a small birthing tank.


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

At last she finally dropped her fry! I covered the tank with a towel and left it completly dark for 12 hours and when i took it off there wer 14 fry! There was 1 that i can only explain as a huge ball with eyes. It hadn't developed fully-almost like the tail was fused to the body but it was alive ang wiggling. I don't know how she'd dropped this-is was huge and she ate it!
One of my Platys has dropped eggs before-some unfertilized and some with fish in!
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hurray for you! Do you have pictures?


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

yea my platy wouldnt drop so i left the lights off for like 2 days and i looked in and saw she was skinny turned on the lights and saw the little fry. this was about 10 days ago. i guess the dark treatment is the trick


----------

